# Constitutional Carry Petition!



## saiga12boy (Dec 4, 2012)

Please sign this petition for nationwide constitutional carry. We need 150 signatures to be publically viewable and 25,000 to get an official response.
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/pet...rearm/snqYmTck


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

not viewable... Hmmm, government doesn't like your petition. So they just got rid of it. God bless the USA


----------



## Jammersix (Mar 10, 2012)

hahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

jakeleinen1 said:


> not viewable... Hmmm, government doesn't like your petition. So they just got rid of it. God bless the USA


Not only do they not like the petition - they don't like the Constitution, either.


----------



## Jammersix (Mar 10, 2012)

He can't answer-- some men in black took him away a couple hours ago, and now his phone is being answered by a guy who says this number never belonged to anyone of his name.


----------

